# I am an NF INTP!?!?



## auriel (Apr 8, 2010)

asmit127 said:


> as to put it bluntly T seems to be a more sane way of looking at the world, I just don't do it.


That's not true! A lot of T ways of looking at the world (I don't think there is any one "T way" or "F way", although I imagine there are probably more F ways) are recipies for disaster. Even logic needs its predicates, which are ultimately based on (*gasp*) values! Put too much T in your worldview, and you'll feel like you have nothing to believe in and nothing to live for.



asmit127 said:


> Hope that helps :happy:


Thanks - it did!


----------



## suicidal_orange (May 6, 2010)

aureil said:


> Put too much T in your worldview, and you'll feel like you have nothing to believe in and nothing to live for.


Nihilism - INTP Forum <- really, nothing to live for? Note the T in the link... I especially like post 4! Don't think you'd find that long a thread on an INFP forum...

Glad you've decided anyway :happy:

Can I just also say don't get caught up in the environmentalism that is rampant today, a friend said it far better than I can here so I'll say no more.


----------



## auriel (Apr 8, 2010)

asmit127 said:


> Nihilism - INTP Forum <- really, nothing to live for? Note the T in the link... I especially like post 4! Don't think you'd find that long a thread on an INFP forum...


Sorry...I guess what I really meant to say was "don't feel you're any worse off or somehow less 'sane' because you're an F; all extremes are bad and 'too much T' can be bad for you too". I didn't mean to imply that T's were doomed to a life of misery.:tongue: But thanks a lot for the link!:happy: I really enjoyed reading what they had to say. That was a mind-blowing thread.

And don't worry...I've always been against _that_ brand of "environmentalism", despite the fact that many of my peers have gobbled it up in their indoctrination clubs, I mean schools (if I ever hear the words "overpopulation problem" again, I'm going to SCREAM:crazy. I may be an environmentalist, but I am also a humanist!

"Human life is constantly devalued, trivialised, degraded, disrespected, and trampled on. Humans are made to feel like parasites on the earth." 

Sadly, he's right. In a lot of circles, this way of thinking has spread like cancer. While I don't share his religious beliefs, I very much agree with the general sentiment. Tell your friend he has a new fan!:tongue:


----------



## suicidal_orange (May 6, 2010)

As this is already completely off topic I'd may as well continue :happy:

First my friend is actually a girl but I will certainly pass on your appreciation. She's an INFP too so will probably take praise from a stranger the wrong way, but it's a public blog so maybe not?

There is a reason I declare myself insane for being an F. I suffered amnesia at age 13 at a time when my parents weren't capable of teaching me anything (it's documented elsewhere if you want details) so emotionally I grew up in "indoctrination club". I've read all the facts about human oppression and the elitist agenda and completely believe it, yet my F worldview is based almost entirely on their preaching. Most INFP's are insecure as individuals but I'm also insecure in my race's place on earth - it sucks and I wouldn't condemn it on anyone! I know I'm wrong, but it's been well over a year and I just cannot make myself buy anything unnecessary (also comes from being really anti-consumerism) unless it's used on ebay or a forum and the person is in need of quick cash. This thread is supposed to be about you so I'll stop moaning :sad:


----------



## ignite (Jun 15, 2010)

Same boat here. INTP unsure of being a jaded INFP who has realized that ideals of perfection are false interpretations/standards of self and others, and that most people aren't inherently "good," and so would rather spend my time in the refuge of my mind. However, an experience with an INFP has made me re-evaluate whether my T is actually an adaptation of accumulated F malfunctions. I must say that I prefer T because F, for me, (when I am able to even discern it) is not reliable nor can be trusted in decision making. I can most certainly say that I have recently been reconsidering this though. Or, perhaps, I can officially diagnose myself as Schitzoid Personality Disorder and am currently residing in the self in exile phase (haha). Anyhow, I indeed understand the delimma. I wonder if F can present as T during times of stress, or when healthy, T allows for more F in the thinking process. Fellow INXP who prefers T.


----------



## auriel (Apr 8, 2010)

Awwwww! You're not moaning! Besides,_ I_ made this thread,_ I_ make the rules, and_ I_ say it doesn't have to be all about me!:tongue: I read your other thread...that's a really sad life story.:sad: I know if must have been terrible for your mother to deny you, but it must have been so tragic for her to come to terms with the fact the inner life of that dear little boy she had raised and loved from birth had been wiped from memory forever...

The best way to fight it, I find, is to keep focusing on all the ways humanity suffers because of these anti-human memes. Overwhelm your counscious mind with certain thoughts, and your subconscious will change.:happy: I was raised in an almost radical human exceptionalism (home education by my eccentric ENTP grandmother), which meant by the time I joined the "indoctrination club" (hee hee, I think I'm going to call it that from now on) it was actually a _good_ thing...I didn't drink their Kool Aid (I probaly would have otherwise), but the two extremes somehow blended to give me a more balanced worldview.


----------



## suicidal_orange (May 6, 2010)

Thanks auriel - you're right, I'm writing it down in the hope doing so will correct my mind not to moan. I'm so glad someone suggested I was an INFP due to needing to know or I'd not have looked into why I (don't) do things to expose the inconsistencies in my being, which can only be a good thing in the long run.

Take girls dressing up to impress us. They buy a new outfit for nearly every night as it's unthinkable to go out in something their friends have seen before (why I don't know - and I have asked). Buying so many outfits requires that they are cheap which means sweatshops. Let alone that cotton farmers (allegedly - I've searched for proof against but not found any yet) are exposed to loads of pesticide making them unhealthy. Though without these exploitative jobs these people would be unemployed and possibly starving. "Civilised" girls enjoy dressing up and I can't say I don't enjoy looking at them (not many though) so is it really wrong? 

I could go on all night about every aspect of daily life and how I don't know what to think, but dwelling on negatives would not be good. I just don't know what is right! It might be best to hit the reset button again (beat myself around the head or something) and leave lots of open tabs on the biggest lies in the world and see what I make of things then :crazy:


----------



## auriel (Apr 8, 2010)

asmit127 said:


> Thanks auriel - you're right, I'm writing it down in the hope doing so will correct my mind not to moan. I'm so glad someone suggested I was an INFP due to needing to know or I'd not have looked into why I (don't) do things to expose the inconsistencies in my being, which can only be a good thing in the long run.
> 
> Take girls dressing up to impress us. They buy a new outfit for nearly every night as it's unthinkable to go out in something their friends have seen before (why I don't know - and I have asked). Buying so many outfits requires that they are cheap which means sweatshops. Let alone that cotton farmers (allegedly - I've searched for proof against but not found any yet) are exposed to loads of pesticide making them unhealthy. Though without these exploitative jobs these people would be unemployed and possibly starving. "Civilised" girls enjoy dressing up and I can't say I don't enjoy looking at them (not many though) so is it really wrong?
> 
> I could go on all night about every aspect of daily life and how I don't know what to think, but dwelling on negatives would not be good. I just don't know what is right! It might be best to hit the reset button again (beat myself around the head or something) and leave lots of open tabs on the biggest lies in the world and see what I make of things then :crazy:


You're welcome! I'm glad you're trying it.:happy: And you're right, dwelling on negatives is not a good idea. I know it sounds trite, but focusing on all the good the human race does and how worthy we are of love helps much better. (It turns out all that schlock has got to me more than I thought it had; I cringed a little writing that last sentence. Where are those rose-tinted spectacles when you need 'em?:wink


----------

